# Why does everyone have such high standards?



## RantnRave (May 1, 2015)

JTHearts said:


> @Lucifel
> 
> why don't people approach me first EVER? Is that not enough to prove that nobody likes me?


Because you have a horrible attitude combined with a serious entitlement problem.


----------



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

Turlowe said:


> Okay, I'll bite. I'm going to say some things that you likely won't want to hear, but I intend this as constructive criticism, not as an attack. I don't think its that people have excessively high standards. The fact is that to me and apparently much of the community here you come off as very abrasive, clearly many here think you're a troll. My suspicious is that you aren't, not intentionally at any rate. I think that you are in fact sincere. To me though you come off as ill informed, narrow minded, uncompassionate, judgmental and a bit arrogant, frankly the way you present yourself here you aren't an easy person to like. I've seen you mention in posts that you think you aren't popular here because you're conservative, but many conservatives are very popular on this forum, it's not (entirely) your beliefs which alienates people from you but rather how you present them and how you address others, you're polite enough at least in the posts that I've read. You do seem to convey a lack of respect or even interest in others, when they disagree with you label them as something you see as negative so to diminish and dismiss them. I don't know what you're like in person but if speak to people in the way that you post your thoughts on this forum then that might be an issue. Consider how you talk about your friends in your post, you put nice in parenthesis as if you mean it sarcastically, if that's how you in fact feel it's entirely possible that they're picking up that vibe which has to be off putting. When you talk about dating you talk about the girls you've met as either ugly, or attractive airheads, and refer to them as mean bimbos, why would they wish to spend time with someone who thinks this way of them. You very much give off the impression that in fact you think that you are too good for them. If you genuinely want to make friends with people, and to form romantic relationships then I suggest that you consider how you treat others. Friendships are born out of mutual respect, out of genuine interest in each other and clichéd as it may be if you want to gain friends then you have to be a friend. Being lonely and feeling as if you can't make friends sucks, and I hope you can find a way to work through this, but rather than blame others for this perhaps it'd be wiser to have a long hard look at yourself in the mirror. Good luck.












Ugh, the angsty teen in this one.


----------



## snowbell (Apr 2, 2012)

JTHearts said:


> @_Lucifel_
> 
> why don't people approach me first EVER? Is that not enough to prove that nobody likes me?


That really doesn't prove anything other than that people don't approach you first. People tend to be lost in their own worlds, busy, or just aloof, or any number of other things, so often you have to be the one to make the effort to reach out to them - show interest in them, listen to what they have to say, find common ground, and build towards shared experiences. In short, be the friend you wish others would be to you, as Turlowe said. It's not going to work in making you friends with literally everyone, because everyone is different, but if you're willing to take the first step, then you'll find that others will start to take the first step towards you in turn. It's possible, but like most things it does take effort, and time. 

Perhaps reading something like How to Win Friends and Influence People by Dale Carnegie might be of help.


----------



## kou (Nov 6, 2015)

y i k e s


----------



## Caveman Dreams (Nov 3, 2015)

Is this post serious?


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

cybersloth81 said:


> Is this post serious?


Yes.


----------



## Caveman Dreams (Nov 3, 2015)

Lucifel said:


> Yes.


Im not a qualified shrink. So dont even want to attempt to answer any of the questions asked.


----------



## Fumetsu (Oct 7, 2015)

JTHearts said:


> Nobody wants to talk to me because they all think they're _too good_ for me. It's the same way with both friendships and dating. I rarely get any attention paid to me. It really pisses me off. Okay, I'll admit, I do have some "nice" friends. But there are only 2 of them, and they are so "nice" that they rarely ever respond to me and ignore me on purpose all the time.
> 
> There's dating, where I can't get attention from any girl who isn't a mean bimbo. When I had an okcupid account, I would message ugly girls and never hear anything back, and when I did hear something back they would only want to be "friends," but then I'd message attractive airheads and get their phone numbers, meet them and then they'd pressure me to have unprotected sex with them. I'm just wondering why these ugly girls had such fucking high standards that they thought they were _too good_ for me. Did they never see their own face and/or body?
> 
> ...



Maybe because you say shit like " Why do ugly girls have high standards"? 

I understand having a hard time getting along with people. I'm a pretty neutral person. I have the same expectations for everyone. They may be high but they are equal. So it's very frustrating trying to talk to anyone who only wants to argue for " thier side" and that's pretty much everyone.

But this guy? Jesus effing Christ!

I remember my first interaction with him. I was explaining how being disabled really isn't great. How not only are you disabled but you give up a lot of rights for the pittance of help you get.

Ah, I'll never forget his mind-blowing response " Don't go on welfare then."
While knowing absolutley nothing about me, the situation, what caused it or how hard I ( and many others) have tried to get off of government help- because it isn't good.

And that sort of unmitigated, hateful ignorance is why no one likes him.


----------

